# Surefire Z2



## cody12 (Jan 24, 2019)

The other day I picked up a Z2. Wish I could show you a picture but for some reason I'm unable to. Anyway, it's the "standard " one made between 2000 and 2008. One big difference, it has a crosshair logo. I've been collecting for almost 20 yrs., have close to 100 Surefire lights and until yesterday I'd never heard of, or seen one like this. It looks brand new. Is this as rare as I think it is? Anyone have any information on this light. I think as soon I pay some money to CPF (which I don't have a problem with) I should be able to post pics again.


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 24, 2019)

This might help...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ts-out-there&p=3905895&viewfull=1#post3905895

You can post pix without a supprter sub.
Use a photo host like Imgur and then post the URL in your post using the insert image button.
P


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Jan 24, 2019)

I also have such a Z2 with the original Box like new, .... I think it is not an extreme rare fliashlight at all. But you do not see this lights in new condition that often anymore since this were the very first Z2's. 

In what serial number range is your light? It is not necessary to tell us the complete serial# if you tell us if it is in the 1000, 2000, ... range it should be enough.

The more rare light from what I know is the Crosshair Logo Z3 in mint condition. I am happy having both of them. Are both my favorite lights. Light the combat ring.

If I have time I may take a picture of this two beauties...


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 27, 2019)

What are peoples thoughts on the now defunct A-Z2?


----------



## id30209 (Jan 27, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> What are peoples thoughts on the now defunct A-Z2?



Mine is at Nitroz wicked labs. Simple emitter swap puts 400-500lumens and gives new meaning to this oldy. 
Love it even when stock, warm flood light on low and throwy spot on high. 
E size legoable[emoji48]


----------

